# N00bie questions about tapered bass strings. Google didn't help!



## sevenstringj (Sep 9, 2009)

I've read that tapered ball-end bass strings offer brighter, more piano-like tone. So...

1. I noticed D'addario doesn't make .125 tapered for "super long scale." The thinnest gauge they make for low-B in "super long scale" with tapered ball end is .130. So would .125 tapered be too floppy on a 35" scale? (Their "long scale" strings come up a bit short on my 35" bass with strings thru the body.)

I also hear that feeding strings through the body offers tighter feel and brighter tone than feeding them through the rear of the bridge. So...

2. Which would be brightest? Tapered and secured at the rear of the bridge, tapered and fed through the body (which means the taper would be a little thicker passing over the saddle, if it's even still tapered by then), or non-tapered and fed through the body?

*UPDATE*: Spoke to Bob at Labella. Ordered a set of Super Steps. He said if they're not long enough I can send them to him and he'll take care of it. I was originally looking at Rotosound "Piano Design" strings, but they told me they'd be too short for 35" scale, and they wouldn't make 'em longer. The Labella Super Steps look like the same concept, and they're willing to work with me to get it right.  He also told me that running the strings through the body is really only somewhat necessary with piezo saddles which can require more pressure to sound best. Otherwise it's more aesthetic than functional.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2010)

LaBella are amazing strings. I have a set of Deep Talkin' bass strings on a bass right now and I love them. Definitely give them a whirl.


----------



## MTech (Feb 12, 2010)

The tapered end actually gives you better intonation and bass response and that's why LaBella comes normally with a tapered bottom when you get a 128+. Beneath The Massacre uses Super Steps to record their albums, and the regular HRS Live.
Also I know the way that they come wrapped normally works just fine on the 35in scale Ibanez BTB.....


----------

